# Does anyone know a better method of reverse electroplating



## ShowMeTheMoney (Sep 7, 2015)

Perhaps cheap(er) than hydrogen peroxide and hydrochloric acid? 

Im very new to scrapping, infact i have barely started my collection of silver (no gold yet). I have heard of a method to remove the base metals in silver/gold plated items using hydrogen peroxide and hydrochloric acid. The page i read this on provided very little detail as to the ratio, time it takes etc. Can anybody help me out? And would the hydrogen peroxide and hydrochloric acid mix work with both silver and gold plated items?

Also if i were to take 925 sterling silver and use the mix on it would it take out the 7.5% impurities?

Thank you


----------



## lanfear (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum
The process you are talking about is not reverse electroplating. It is called the copper chloride leach or for short AP. Look for thees words in the topics in the library section and start to read.
You have allot you need to learn before you can see the money  
For instance you can not purify silver in HCl. It will form an insoluble coating of silver chloride over the object you try to purify.
Secondly the best way to process gold plated items is with reverse electroplating. This process involves concentrated sulfuric acid. An anode and catode and a current. You can read all about it in the library section.
Also download a copy of hokes book. You can find it in the books section.

Jon


----------



## rickbb (Sep 8, 2015)

The copper chloride process is designed specifically for gold plated copper in electronic scrap. And has been mentioned, it's not an electrolysis process. It is also not the choice for dissolving base metal from under silver plate.

CuCl2 works real well for that specific use, not so much with other base metals although many members, (with lots of knowledge and experience), have made it work for them.


----------

